# Mole-People museum. Or ,dirt deposit box.



## Strangeandsolo (Sep 2, 2019)

So a friend of mine has been collecting dirt from around the world. From other friends trips and his own travels it's a pretty impressive collection sand from Iraq and Hawaii , soil from Canada ext. I thought this would be a cool idea for some here on STP. The story's with the dirt are the best like the sand from Hawaii has to smuggled out. So who wants to start a dirt museum with me? Let's trade samples😎 I'm sure I could get a good collection shortly with your help.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Sep 2, 2019)

Strangeandsolo said:


> So a friend of mine has been collecting dirt from around the world. From other friends trips and his own travels it's a pretty impressive collection sand from Iraq and Hawaii , soil from Canada ext. I thought this would be a cool idea for some here on STP. The story's with the dirt are the best like the sand from Hawaii has to smuggled out. So who wants to start a dirt museum with me? Let's trade samples😎 I'm sure I could get a good collection shortly with your help.


I would contribute some night-soil.


----------



## Strangeandsolo (Sep 2, 2019)

Faceplant said:


> I would contribute some night-soil.


Are you employed in the field of collection? Like certified in manure management. Can you certify the fertiliser came from a reputable cesspool? If so see me for a hot date I may be in love.... but for really real I'm collecting dirt.... don't shit on me.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Sep 2, 2019)

I can only vouch that it is : not gluten-free . . .or additive free . . . but is IS free-range, as I won’t be leashed.


----------



## Strangeandsolo (Sep 2, 2019)

Ahh refreshing internet poo. The choice of a new breed of sapiens.... anyways scat jokes aside. Send me dirt!


----------



## Barf (Sep 3, 2019)

Send to where?

I would gladly mail you some exotic dirt from Montana.

Toss in some loot and I'll make a dirt trip to Glacier or Yellowstone NP for some dank dirt.

I like this idea.

It's kinda like that movie, *Waterwold.*


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Sep 3, 2019)

*Not being funny, how about rocks from every state? My now deceased grandmother use to collect rocks from every state (no pun), that should be included in the dirt museum. *


----------



## train in vain (Sep 3, 2019)

Last summer when i was passing thru alabama ridin trains i mentioned where i was(sheffield) to a friend of mine from there and he jokingly asked me to bring him some red dirt. He has a ziploc.of red dirt hanging in his living room now haha!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Sep 3, 2019)

I can send you some dirt from hollywood cemetery in richmond, I'm sure there's gotta be some kinda spell you could conjure from all the hate that's buried there.


----------



## Strangeandsolo (Sep 4, 2019)

Barf said:


> Send to where?
> 
> I would gladly mail you some exotic dirt from Montana.
> 
> ...


As I don't have my own address yet... let me ask around I know someone will let me get dirt mailed to em... oh Kevin Costner 😍 so manly man with gils


----------



## Strangeandsolo (Sep 4, 2019)

SlankyLanky said:


> I can send you some dirt from hollywood cemetery in richmond, I'm sure there's gotta be some kinda spell you could conjure from all the hate that's buried there.


Cemetery dirt ... consecrated and pure yet unclean and contaminated... it would have a ghoulish story.


----------



## Strangeandsolo (Sep 4, 2019)

Update... I'm prone to not finishing things ugh the clent..😑 so I'm really on a mission to do this. No I can't get down to really spend cash to get rare soil I am interested I.n getting some dirt shipped from y'all but bus stop, hop out, road side dirt is cool. I'll pm an address to interested parties But I may not be able to collect from everyone.


----------

